# My amazing technicolor dream coat. LOL



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just finished today.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, I love it!!!


----------



## grandma shirley (May 7, 2013)

That's beautiful! I love it!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Really, really pretty. Love the cables and the colors


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

That is just darling!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Beautiful work! Lovely colors!


----------



## Tootsie 32 (Feb 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Colors, stitches, cables, buttons. How I envy the work of all you experienced knitters! I'm still learning, will get there someday. What yarn did you use for the project?


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Love it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

very nice and love the colours.


----------



## Darkrainey (Aug 7, 2012)

Gorgeous! That is so pretty. Some little one is going to be very happy. Wish I could do work like that. Great job!

Darkrainey
NPJF <><
3:16


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

How cute is that??? I love it !


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Stunning work.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Adorable..Love the colors..


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your little coat is just precious!!! And the buttons to match the yarn is perfection!!!


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

I absolutely love it. You must have had so much fun making it as the colors changed.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Stunning I love the colours


----------



## knit2bitz (Oct 23, 2011)

Fun. Love the colors.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Love it ,it looks like a rainbow . :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Tootsie 32 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Colors, stitches, cables, buttons. How I envy the work of all you experienced knitters! I'm still learning, will get there someday. What yarn did you use for the project?


Hi Tootsie 32,

Thank you so much for your lovely comments. The yarn that I used is called Dancing Baby, purchased from Yarn Paradise (Ice Yarns) in Turkey.

Hope this helps.

Sheila.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your sweater is beautiful!


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Just adorable. Love it!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

You do beautiful work  Very nice!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That must have been a dream to knit--I love rainbow yarn!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Love the bright colors...really makes it come out...


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Everything about that "coat of many colors" just screams "I AM BEAUTIFUL" I love everything about it! The knitting, the colors, the buttons, and every little stitch is wonderful. You have the grand prize for the day! I hope you enter it in some sort of fair or contest because it is definitely a winner.


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, it's wonderful.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

adorable. I love the colors.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

lovely.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome colors & awesome sweater


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

YES, YES, YES!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful well done


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it!! This is something my 5 yr old would love to wear!!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Fantastic. Love everything about it. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW, just stunning!


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful, I love the bright colours. And the knitting is excellent too


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Like a pretty rainbow!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful! Great work.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you all for your lovely comments. I really enjoyed knittng this jacket and seeing the colour changes. I just can't resist Ice Yarns.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

OMG I love it it's so beautiful


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW!!! It is gorgeous!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

That is the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

The child who wears that sweater will never get lost. Nice work.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful sweater


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, what can I say? It's all been said so....I LOVE it too.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

So Cheerful looking..I love it..a Happy sweater...


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful knitting, lovely and bright


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Just darling!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Love the colors


----------



## Imogen49 (Feb 15, 2012)

Cabled sleeves AND hood! How cool is that!?


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

it sure is amazing! i love the buttons too.
 great job


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's great, love the colors!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

So precious. You do such beautiful work.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What a cheerful sweater to put on on a dreary day.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

So cute!!!! Jenny xx


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

LOVE IT, just so bright and beautiful


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Totally amazing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> Just finished today.


What yarn did you use?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I love it. And the buttons top it off.


----------



## knittingnell (Aug 8, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Quite adorable!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Simply gorgeous! Beautiful colors.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful - did you use self patterning yarn


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I sure love bright colors. Wonderful coat.


----------



## Sheila4 (Feb 12, 2012)

I love it. I have to make 2 each time. My twin granddaughters are 4 months. The first sweater is always fun to make, but I always get the second sweater syndrome. Your work is beautiful.
Sheila


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

How cheerful, what yarn did you use and where can we get the pattern?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful work. Who's the lucky kid?


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Beth72 said:


> What yarn did you use?


Hi Beth72,

Here is the link to the yarn that I used.

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/dancing_baby

Hope this helps.

Sheila


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## angelmaddy (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh my that is gorgeous, love the colors


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

ultrahiggs said:


> That is absolutely beautiful - did you use self patterning yarn


Hi ultrahiggs,

Here is a link to the yarn that I used.

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/dancing_baby

Sheila


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. The buttons you chose are perfect to set that interesting yarn off. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## kateb660 (Apr 27, 2013)

Simply adorable. I love the buttons!! Great Job.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow! I love the colors and the little buttons are perfect. Beautiful job. That will be someone's favorite.


----------



## amc7519 (Sep 4, 2012)

I love everything about it1


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Awe so cute


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ann Heistad said:


> How cheerful, what yarn did you use and where can we get the pattern?


Hi Ann,

Here is a link to the yarn that I used:

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/dancing_baby

The pattern is Sirdar Snuggly #3423

Hope this helps.

Sheila


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

veets said:


> Beautiful sweater. The buttons you chose are perfect to set that interesting yarn off. Can you share the pattern?


Thank you veets.

Pattern is Sirdar Snuggly No.3423

Sheila


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

That's lovely and looks so warm to wear. Love the vibrant colours too.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

joycevv said:


> Beautiful work. Who's the lucky kid?


Thank you joycevv,

No one in particular. I may list it for sale on ebay.

Sheila


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

That is adorable. I love that pattern, yarn,workmanship. Great job!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

OH! So cute!!!


----------



## Jenjen59 (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

It is amazing - I love it!!! It will look so cute on a little one!!!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

What fun!!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

What fun!!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Fantastic! Love the colors and what beautiful cables on the sleeves -- beautiful work!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

That is going to bring a big smile to someone's face!!!


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice job . Love the colors.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

So bright, sunny & cheerful.


----------



## thebetters2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I love the colors.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

like the pattern you have used glad you found the merry go round


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cute


----------



## shoah (Dec 29, 2012)

That's the happiest sweater I've ever seen.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

You're right..... it is amazing!


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

It's beautiful !!! I love it !!


----------



## Jebyarn (Nov 13, 2012)

Such vibrant colors and a cute pattern! So gorgeous!


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

Love the vibrant colours.

You would have to feel good just wearing it.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I LOVE your sweater!!!!!! Love those colors and your knitting is beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

Lovely, Fun, Colorful, etc. etc.........PERFECT child's sweater!


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

I love it, the colors just wake you up!


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

absolutely the cutest


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is so pretty, love the colors and buttons match perfect.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Awwww, it's so sweet.


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

Where did you get the pattern and what yarn did you use? It is great!


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Love the colours.... Nicely done.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

It's beautiful!!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

You work is marvelous and I love your choice of yarn and pattern. Fantastic hoodie!!


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

Love it :thumbup: the coordinating buttons finish it off just right!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Love it...bright and beautiful!!


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

This is a gorgeous little sweater! Colours are awesome.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Darling


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

That is a Beautiful sweater.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bevknitsallthetime (Mar 7, 2013)

Love it, love it, love it! Great choice of yarn, and great work, too.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Love the colors so bright and cheery. Your work is outstanding.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh how sweet! It is going to look awesome on some lucky little one!
Love it.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

That beautiful :thumbup: I love all the pretty colors!! :thumbup:


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the colors!! So bright and cheery...


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

The wearer of this lovely jacket is sure to be bright and cheery.


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

Beautiful, love the 'rainbow' effect


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

So cute and I love the buttons. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I just love it!!! All the bright colors are gorgeous!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

LOVE it!

Hazel


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

What a beautiful hoodie sweater! Love the bright colors.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Just love it! The buttons are so cute also.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Joseph would be pleased.

Nice job.

SEA


----------



## grandma Pat (Jun 11, 2011)

Love it! Your hoodie sweater is so cute!


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Love the brilliant colors!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

That IS an amazing technicolor dream coat!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

What a great look!!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

It truly is amazing! So beautiful, and children love bright colors, so well done!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

That is adorable!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I Love it!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I love the colors! Some little one is very lucky.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful! So bright and cherie.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I love it!! The colors are Fabulous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very beautiful. Can you share the name of the yarn? I like the long repeats of color. Thanks
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

This is one of the prettiest sweaters I have seen so far!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I have tried and tried to find this pattern but it is eluding me. Has anyone else found it? Thanks for the help.

Maddi


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

So, so cute!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

OMG!! Stunning!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, I love it!


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

Great little sweater. Can you share the pattern. I'm almost finished a little sweater with front cables and want to add a hood. This one might work.


----------



## alisonburd (Apr 14, 2013)

absolutely gorgeous. Well done . Love the colours


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

Adorable! And your knitting is perfection.


----------



## KiwiLynda (Mar 30, 2012)

MotherHensRoost said:


> I have tried and tried to find this pattern but it is eluding me. Has anyone else found it? Thanks for the help.
> 
> Maddi


Hi Maddi

I have also tried to find the pattern with No luck.
There are lots of Sirdar hooded jackets on Ravelry but I can't find this pattern. I am sure someone will guide us to the correct spot. Hopefully it's a gorgeous jacket
Cheers
Kiwilynda


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree with the others - absolutely beautiful!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

So Pretty !


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow!! Lucky child that gets this.


----------



## dogsinthetrash (May 6, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

It is gorgeous. I love it. And it looks soooo soft. Great work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## noneother (Feb 8, 2013)

What a pretty sweater, thanks for showing. :-D


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I tried to find the pattern but couldn't. The. Losest I came was to a king cole pattern with the same number. Has anyone else located it?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

I had to get the sunglasses out to view. it is beaut.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> Just finished today.


This is so beautiful. I had knitted top down baby sweater and when the stripes did not match on both sides I ripped it off. I wish I had finished it. It was just plain knitting. What pattern did you use. Can you please share?
Thanks
Zarinah


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

LOVE the colors!


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

I absolutely love it!


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

OOOOO I like a lot!!!


----------



## crecol71 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh! I so love that.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the bright colors. Nice knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## andreapatrick (Sep 15, 2012)

That is just so beautiful - colours and the cable and the buttons - wow. Be proud.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

great colors, and pattern. Terrific buttons, and cable sleeves.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

WOW! The young one who wears this will never get lost in a snow drift, that's for sure! LOL Beautiful, vibrant colors and, I might add . . . , very nice knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Knitforfun (Dec 15, 2012)

The buttons set I off perfectly.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

It's PRECIOUS! Such happy, happy colors!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

I tried to get the pattern but did not find it.


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

Absolutely lovely!!! The most beautiful colours. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater love the colours.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Your sweater makes me happy when I look at it! Awesome work!


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

cute cute cute


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Such an adorable coat! Beautiful work!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Fun,Fun,Fun!!!!!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. Love the colors.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

That is wonderful. It will be some little girl's favorite!


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Just beautiful, love the colors.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

LOVE this and love those colors


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful colors. rlmayknit


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh yes!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Oh my , that is lovely, those colors .....wow :thumbup:


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Tried to order the yarn, but, that color way was out of stock. Sigh


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you tell me the name of the yarn? I must have missed it. Thanks


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful, and I love the buttons too.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I think it is beautiful!!!!


----------



## ksenia88 (Jun 30, 2013)

That is a brilliant little cardigan and I absolutely love the wool you have used and all of the colours in it. Well Done.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

So sweet - love the buttons.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Those buttons are as sweet as the sweater- what an eye for detail you have


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

That is beautiful I love it


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolutely lovely, this is right up my alley.Could you please share the pattern source and yarn used. You did a great job and it will no doubt be well loved.


----------



## diane patrica (May 27, 2013)

what a great child's sweater, wish I had a little one to make it, maybe in the future as I do have a granddaughter 
getting married next year.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Totally gorgeous ! &#9829;


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> Just finished today.


That is gorgeous


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

So amazing! Very well done! :thumbup:


----------



## BBGrammy (Jun 3, 2013)

Is "Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat" the actual name of the pattern? Where can I find it? I really need to make this.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

BBGrammy said:


> Is "Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat" the actual name of the pattern? Where can I find it? I really need to make this.


Hi, sorry for the late reply, but I have been away on holiday and only just returned home. The pattern is Sirdar Snuggly 3423 and I purchased it through ebay uk.

Here is the link for the yarn:

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/dancing_baby

Hope this helps.

Sheila.


----------



## HazelB72 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

